# Y-cable for iPod/USB or not?



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I was afraid to post this on the audio forum knowing I would get bunch of answers I didn't understand:yikes:, so I thought I would try here because this forum seems to treat NOOBs better. When I pick up my car tomorrow should I expect to get one of the "Y" cables like I have in my '10 Z4 to use with my iPod? I have heard that even with the iPod/USB option you don't use a "Y" cable any more. If this is true what do you use to connect your iPod to the car's audio system? Thanks.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

FWIW, I don't have a Y-cable, nor USB-integration (I don't have navi). I ran my iPod straight to the AUX input...until I got my iPhone, and now listen to music over Bluetooth.

Regards
D


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine came with a Y cable (DIN and USB plug on one side and I-connect on other). I am using a dedicated Ipod for the car in the center console and just using the Iphone/Blutooth for phone.


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

If your car was production *before 9/2010*: it will come with a Y cable, because it would require that to connect your ipod to the usb&aux port. If it doesn't, make sure to ask the dealer for one as it should be included if you had ipod/usb option in the car.

If your car was produced *9/2010 and newer*: it will not come with a Y cable. To connect the ipod to the USB port, all you require is a regular ipod cable you would use to connect the ipod to the computer. The cable which your ipod came with to connect to your computer will do just fine.

If you don't have a spare ipod USB cable right now, you COULD for the meantime use the Y cable you use in the Z4 to connect your ipod to the car, just connect both USB and AUX input like you do in your Z4, until you can get a new ipod/USB cable from the apple store/local Electronics store. A basic ipod - usb computer connector will suffice.

I can vouch for this information, as my February 2011 production car has the ipod/usb connection in it and I was able to connect my ipod and my friend's iphone using a regular white iphone/ipod usb cable that I got from apple when I bought an ipod, and it worked just fine. It showed my playlists and music information in the idrive. 

Enjoy the new car!


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

In addition, for 2011, September 2010 build, they not only enabled the ipods to be connected by using a regular (non BMW specific) ipod cable, but also enabled ipod album art to be shown in the idrive interface. Not quite useful per say, but an interesting feature at the very least.

For picking up your car, tomorrow, bring a ipod - usb cable and your ipod (that you would normally use to connect your ipod to the computer's USB port) and then check to verify when the car was built so you can determine whether the ipod cable you brought will work or not.

I found this description of September 2010 Fall update from m3 boards:



> iPod/USB Adapter
> 
> iPod One-wire integration: The iPod connection no longer requires the ***8220;Y-cable***8221; for separate aux-input for sound. The iPod USB cable supplied with the iPod is all that is required to connect the device to the vehicle. The music is transferred directly from the iPod digitally to the sound system via the USB connection.· Album Cover Art: If cover art is contained in the metadata of a particular song, it will show on the vehicle display while the song is played.· Voice Control of Devices: The driver can control external devices and select genre, artist, album, and song title with the voice control system included with Navigation System.· Mobile Phone Device Driver Update: In combination with BMW Assist, the USB port can be used to upload new mobile phone and audio player device drivers. (Release timing for this feature and device driver availability are subject to change.)


Also I think bluetooth audio streaming might be available, but not sure the limitations. My Feb 2011 production 335d could do it, or at least it seemed like it could, didn't actually try the feature but there was an audio selection option for a phone. That might be only available through idrive though.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=429077

that site has the complete list of the official changes in September 2010 for Model Year 2011 cars.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

I have a 2011 D with the iPod/USB option. I knew I did not need the Y cable when I picked it up at the Welt which provided none. However, when I picked up my car in the redelivery, there ws a package fropm the dealer including a Y cable.

I just connect iPod/MP3 players through the player's USB cable like I do with a computer.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I will bring a regular iPod cable with me to check out whether it will work or not. Have no idea of the production date of the car so I will be prepared to ask for the Y cable if it was built before 9/2010. I had forgotten about the fuel adapter nozzle so I will add this to my list of things to ask for.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

I forgot to congratulate you on your new d! :thumbup:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

anE934fun said:


> I forgot to congratulate you on your new d! :thumbup:


Thanks, I'm pretty psyched as this will be my DD and my first oilburner.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> Thanks everyone. I will bring a regular iPod cable with me to check out whether it will work or not. Have no idea of the production date of the car so I will be prepared to ask for the Y cable if it was built before 9/2010. I had forgotten about the fuel adapter nozzle so I will add this to my list of things to ask for.


I emailed my CA about this issue and she just said I would not need the Y cable so I guess my car is a post 9/10 build. She's a real nice young lady, recent Arizona State grad with a Graphics Arts degree. She admitted limited knowledge of BMWs but has been very diligent about getting answers to all my questions.


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

don't plan to EVER use the fuel filler adapter-that would ONLY be needed if you were trying to fill up at a pump for LARGE TRUCKS-typically seen at the special islands for 18 wheelers. Even these stations will usually have a separate diesel pump(s) for regular vehicles. In the past year I have never had an issue finding fuel with the smaller nozzle size. In my opinion (I do use and appreciate the large nozzle when filling my truck due to the much higher fuel flow when pumping 2x the 335's fuel needed for larger tanks in trucks) you are asking for a fuel mess if you tried to use that thing.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Addicted2Torque said:


> don't plan to EVER use the fuel filler adapter-that would ONLY be needed if you were trying to fill up at a pump for LARGE TRUCKS-typically seen at the special islands for 18 wheelers. Even these stations will usually have a separate diesel pump(s) for regular vehicles. In the past year I have never had an issue finding fuel with the smaller nozzle size. In my opinion (I do use and appreciate the large nozzle when filling my truck due to the much higher fuel flow when pumping 2x the 335's fuel needed for larger tanks in trucks) you are asking for a fuel mess if you tried to use that thing.


I concur but it is nice to have it in the event I am in the middle of Nebraska and the only thing I can find is a truck stop with no auto diesel. Then again, what in the hell would I be doing in Nebraska?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Addicted2Torque said:


> don't plan to EVER use the fuel filler adapter-that would ONLY be needed if you were trying to fill up at a pump for LARGE TRUCKS-typically seen at the special islands for 18 wheelers. Even these stations will usually have a separate diesel pump(s) for regular vehicles. In the past year I have never had an issue finding fuel with the smaller nozzle size. In my opinion (I do use and appreciate the large nozzle when filling my truck due to the much higher fuel flow when pumping 2x the 335's fuel needed for larger tanks in trucks) you are asking for a fuel mess if you tried to use that thing.


I have never used the adapter before but read of some people having to use it just at regular old gas stations and not truck stops. They had fuel messes too.



DnA Diesel said:


> FWIW, I don't have a Y-cable, nor USB-integration (I don't have navi). I ran my iPod straight to the AUX input...until I got my iPhone, and now listen to music over Bluetooth.
> 
> Regards
> D


How is that done? I take it you have hands free phone option for the car?


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> Thanks everyone. I will bring a regular iPod cable with me to check out whether it will work or not. Have no idea of the *production date of the car* so I will be prepared to ask for the Y cable if it was built before 9/2010. I had forgotten about the fuel adapter nozzle so I will add this to my list of things to ask for.


Hi Mr. Morin-- this info is easy-easy-easy to find! It's stamped neatly onto the yellow sticker
on the driver's side when you open the door...just peek down there, and you will see the 
month/year your new baby "was birthed" at the Munich Mother Ship! Mine is 02/10...
I thought it was pretty cool that when I actually took delivery of my car, it was only a _month_ old. 
I've never had a car with such a short time between me and the factory.

Quick comment about iPod, cables and such; my car came with the "Y" cable, but I have an absolutely _ancient_ iPod-- a first gen example! I'm hanging on to it, since it has 1374 songs in it and can't even be accessed anymore by an old dead windows machine. This dinosaur _will_ play in the car, but I use the method described by DnA Diesel- run it through the AUX jack. Nothing displays on the iDrive-- fuggedabout "album art" etc. I have to manually scroll the songs from the device-- but rarely use it at all, since that's about as bad as texting while driving. I mainly just listen to the satellite radio, anyway- :guitar:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I forgot to follow up on this thread. My iPod plays fine with just an ipod cable, no Y cable required. It even brings up the album artwork on the idrive screen, pretty neat as this is an added feature I don't have on my MY 10 Z4. I haven't looked to see when my car was built but I am guessing it was probably December 2010 or January 2011. It came from another dealer but still only had 25 miles on the odometer.


----------

